# Looking for the best deck . . .



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Well...I currently have a sony deck ( which I dont like all that much ).

I also have a 1000 watt kenwood amp and two 12" fosgate subs in a single bandpass box.

It sounds really good...but I want a new deck.

I use to have a kenwood, and the quality was crisp and clean ( im a musician ).

When i changed over to the sony unit...keep in mind, i kept all the same setup, just swaped decks....I found a big decrease in quality.

So what things should I look for as far as numbers go ?

What is the best preamp wattage for a deck to put out ?
And the wattage per speaker a deck should put out ?

Thanx in advance.

P.S. Any suggestions on decks is welcomed...I just like a clean smooth look. And removable face plate or not, doesnt bother me...also...motorized for the deck to slide down or out for the cd slit is recommended.

Thanx guys ! or/and gals


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

i know alpine has a nice sound to it...personally i think its the best sound for the money...pioneer are also pretty good


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

I am gonna hafta agree. I like pioneer the best, but thats a personal opinion. I've heard that Alpine is a really good choice for an SQ deck. A lot of other people use Clarion which i heard and to me, it makes the music sound really good. 
As for Preamp voltage, i have no clue. The wattage going to each speaker should be under the speakers RMS if not exactly on it. If you have a higher RMS than the speaker can take, you have a good chance to blow it. So it really depends on the speakers you have.
As for kenwoods, I've read about a few crappy decks being produced lately. This applies to the new ones only. the older ones are fine. The newer ones are having problems with their preamps or the motor that makes the CD spin, even the lasers have gone out!

Hope this helps
-Cheshire


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

pioneers receivers PWN!!!
i just got the new DEH 80 premier version and i cant wait 2 put it in!!!!
yea go pioneer there top quality and are packed with options


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

If you liked your kenwood why not get another one or step up and get an excelon model. I have an alpine and an excelon the one thing I favor the excelon for is seperate front/rear and sub eq. Both are really nice and I would recommend either one. I think it is really a personal opinion on the hu though


----------



## n0ph0bia (Jul 20, 2005)

Eclipse ... darn good decks, great SQ, plenty of options, hi-Volt outputs (8v). As far as output voltage ... the more the better. Good stuff.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

thing is pretty much any good brand (not sony!!!!) makes good decks its all about the money... but i think you can get the pest from pioneer for the money.. there 150 dollar amps completly rock and there high series ones are absolutly top of the line. same as kenwood and alpine all very good stuff


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Ive always like the Eclipse decks....but I dont like the way they are designed now....older models I liked cause of their slick smooth design....but now, ehhh....not really .

ANywho, thanx for the input guys.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alpine has a lot of advanced features you can put to use... If you know how to use them... For something that is relatively simple out of the box, and also great sound too Pioneer.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I vote Alpine or Eclipse, also there is a sticky at the top of the audio forum debating headunits.

*edit* Uhhhhh, I THOUGHT there was a thread there...... jeez, I need another cup of coffee.


----------



## byrdman99 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Best deck*

I've used Eclipse, Alpine, and JVC decks in many of my personal installs. I used to lean toward the Alpine's usually but the early Eclipse's (ECD-414) were clean decks. I ended up getting an Eclpise 5331 (under warranty as my Eclipse was covered by their Theft protection) and it sucked. I have been hesitant to go back to Eclipse ever since. All of my Alpine's have been great. I have installed many Pioneer's and Kenwood's for friends and I really have to say this years Pioneer's (the 7700, 80, and 8600) are great decks. Or if you want better pre-outs and warranty the Premier Pioneer's (770, 8, and 860). Better than the Alpine's in my honest opinion.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

byrdman99 said:


> I've used Eclipse, Alpine, and JVC decks in many of my personal installs. I used to lean toward the Alpine's usually but the early Eclipse's (ECD-414) were clean decks. I ended up getting an Eclpise 5331 (under warranty as my Eclipse was covered by their Theft protection) and it sucked. I have been hesitant to go back to Eclipse ever since. All of my Alpine's have been great. I have installed many Pioneer's and Kenwood's for friends and I really have to say this years Pioneer's (the 7700, 80, and 8600) are great decks. Or if you want better pre-outs and warranty the Premier Pioneer's (770, 8, and 860). Better than the Alpine's in my honest opinion.


yaa so my deck is good yaa!!!
lol the deh 80 premier version.. looks so freakin cool 
very clean 2


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

I say go with a Kenwood or Alpine model. I have the KDC-MP228 and it has superb audio quality and a really nice features for the price, only $150. Im very happy with that model.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

thestunts200sx said:


> Ive always like the Eclipse decks....but I dont like the way they are designed now....older models I liked cause of their slick smooth design....but now, ehhh....not really .
> 
> ANywho, thanx for the input guys.


I had an Eclipse CD8455 and this is one deck that looks A LOT better than the pictures on the website. Take alook at people's pictures or a unit in a shop before you decide how the new Eclipse decks look. I admit, the website makes them look cheap... but I really liked the way it looked in my dash.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't think it really matters what it looks like to an extent but how it actually PERFORMS.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes, performance is better then looks...but it has to be somewhat appealing...

I'm getting the Kenwood Exceleon XXV-01D ....thing is so tight.

Thanx for all the input guys


----------

